# [Verkaufe] 8 (2x4) GB DDR3 So-Dimm 1600MHz für Notebooks



## eXitus64 (5. Oktober 2015)

*[Verkaufe] 8 (2x4) GB DDR3 So-Dimm 1600MHz für Notebooks*

Verkaufe 2x4GB DDR3 1600MHz Speicher für Notebooks. Der RAM lief bis zum Ausbau in einem Asus Notebook ohne Probleme.

35€ würde ich dafür gerne haben wollen


----------



## PraetorAce (20. Februar 2016)

hätte Interesse an einem Modul. 
Ich hab ein altes Netbook in dem mal 1x4GB 1333 drinnen war. glaubst du der 1600er ram läuft da auch (natürlich langsamer)?


----------

